
How to be a startup founder (phrase edition) - bentossell
https://www.makerpad.co/blog/how-to-be-a-startup-founder-phrase-edition
======
forbiddenvoid
It's not just founders... I think these phrases have seeped into every phase
of the startup growth path.

